# CH Soul Eater



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Due to Strauss's death, this win was unfortunately not as sweet as I was hoping it would be. That said, I am still very proud to announce Marcato's third champion of the year.

Marcato's Fire Lake HT "Soul Eater" finished up in Cumberland, MD under judge Peter Green this past Sunday. Soul was finished entirely out of bred by.

He became my second home bred champion and his win completed Wesson's ROM requirements.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy!


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats! He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulation!!!! Really like this boy he is a eye catcher! Looks like he is smiling-lol!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats! Handsome boy!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Huge congratulations! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Well done! He's a striking, handsome guy!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you. It occurred to me last night that this also means he is my first bred by Dual Award Excellent title holder.


----------

